# Sticky  Muscular dogs Before and After



## Celestial88

I just remembered a thread I started on my the other forum I am a member of.

Share pictures of your dogs before they were in shape and after(in shape.).

Here's my boy to get things started. When I first got Dakota, I was rather ignorant, my entire family was telling me how good he looked. Uhm,:stick:

Well I got into dock jumping and grew from there, blah, blah, blah, you didn't come here for my life story.

Okay, at 9 months he was around 86lbs, now he weighs 62lbs.

*

Before*











































*After*

















































I think this is the only one I have that shows the muscle over his ribs, dang long coated dogs.


















Last one....For now. I know I drown people in pictures.


----------



## performanceknls

Dakota is the BOMB and an honorary APBT 

Here is Dixie out of shape









After

















Trinity before









After some work

















Justice before I got her









After some work

















Monsoon chain weight









After some work

















Typhoon at like 9 months









conditioned as an adult









I have bunch but I am tired  There is another thread like this but it has been so long it is nice to have a new one.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I'm going to send Kangol to fat camp @ Lisa's lol Great pics y'all!


----------



## Mach0

Before










After


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

When you all say "after some work" what kind of work are you doing with your dogs to get them in top condition? I've never had a fat dog or overweight because I am active so my dogs always have been. Now with Bella I just plan on doing alot of walking and jogging with her. I don't have a place to hang a spring pole so that's out of the question..........By the way....All your dogs look GREAT!!!


----------



## Mach0

Personally, I hand walk, tug of war, drag chains, and e-mill.


----------



## American_Pit13

*

Xena
Puppy









Becoming an adult

















Slim
Before








After









Bumble Bee
Before









After









Faith
Before









After 









Dumae
Before









After

















Stack RIP
Before









After







*​


----------



## Mach0

Nice Holly!


----------



## Celestial88

LOL I can finally tell Dakota he's an APBT? I swear, he's been trying to be one. Starting to become a little DA, he's trying too hard.

Everyone's dogs look great! Beautiful, great job!  


With Dakota we go out and play on the flirt pole, tug-o-war, walks, bike rides, weight pulling, sprint and oval racing, and dock jumping. Swimming is great.


----------



## circlemkennels

performanceknls said:


> Dakota is the BOMB and an honorary APBT
> 
> Here is Dixie out of shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinity before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice before I got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon chain weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon at like 9 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conditioned as an adult


Nice pics!!! Great looking dogs!!!



American_Pit13 said:


> *
> 
> Xena
> Puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becoming an adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumble Bee
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faith
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumae
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack RIP
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I <3 XENA!!!! They all look great


----------



## ames

Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing. gives me incentive for my pup. I only have before right now lol.


----------



## performanceknls

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I'm going to send Kangol to fat camp @ Lisa's lol Great pics y'all!


LMAO Do you know I acctually provide that service to clients who do not have the heart or the know how to put a dog on a diet. And I call it fat camp! :rofl:

I do not have the time to work the dogs really, Most of it comes from just working them in sports like Agility and Schutzhund. They do it several times a week and with proper feeding it just happens. I could have more definition if I worked them harder like with a flirt pole. Dixie got buff from being put on a heavier chain set up and Justice runs like a nut in her dog run all day. Justice went from being a fat couch dog to doing Obed and living in a kennel set up. She paces all day long (so do all the Caragan dogs) and conditions herself. I actually have a hard time keeping weight on her and if I do not watch it her spin will start to show. She eats 5 cups of food a day with added fat and she is still railed out!


----------



## 9361

Great pics, just wanted to say great job on your bully Mach0! He looks fantastic! I never saw his before pic.


----------



## Mach0

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics, just wanted to say great job on your bully Mach0! He looks fantastic! I never saw his before pic.


Thank you


----------



## circlemkennels

i dont have a before pic of tater so heres a puppy pic ill show off 










and here he is at 8 months old


----------



## Black Rabbit

Very nice every one  Some great looking dogs up in here.

Here's a few of D as a fatty lol










No tuck and very little muscle mass


















After a little work

















Bulking up


----------



## Diggit

heres my biggest changer...

winter fat she is 43 lbs and in condition she is 35 lbs...

fat::




























in shape....


----------



## Moose7

Holy ****! That a crazy change, she is stunning!



Diggit said:


> heres my biggest changer...
> 
> winter fat she is 43 lbs and in condition she is 35 lbs...
> 
> fat::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in shape....


----------



## Black Rabbit

WOW that's an amazing change. Bunny is such an awesome girl


----------



## DirtyD

Diggit said:


>


love this picture, real nice job on her :clap:


----------



## Diggit

thanks, shes rather easy to work, she will do any workout you want.
and all you have to do is sit and watch... 

she reminds you when its work time by nudging your chair. lol. very night at around this time she lets you know! we just finished some runnin on the jenny. shes asking for round 2 already :S

but I will say this... she LOVES food lol. she gets fat easy too.


----------



## DirtyD

Diggit said:


> thanks, shes rather easy to work, she will do any workout you want.
> and all you have to do is sit and watch...
> 
> she reminds you when its work time by nudging your chair. lol. very night at around this time she lets you know! we just finished some runnin on the jenny. shes asking for round 2 already :S
> 
> but I will say this... she LOVES food lol. she gets fat easy too.


I need me a dog like that.. and a jenny I want one of them so bad but dont go the room. again great job.


----------



## DirtyD

Okay now this is a work in progress, we are currently in the middle of the keep but I will let you in on the progress so far.

Here is my fatty before..









and here is my fatty a few days ago..


















again.. this is a work in progress


----------



## Diggit

thanks a good lookin dog you got there. 

hows he bred?


----------



## DirtyD

Diggit said:


> thanks a good lookin dog you got there.
> 
> hows he bred?


wish I could tell ya but I dont got a ped on him. I just call him a mutt.


----------



## Diggit

he looks like he could be a well bred animal. 

give him some credit lol.


----------



## DirtyD

Diggit said:


> he looks like he could be a well bred animal.
> 
> give him some credit lol.


lol thank you for the compliment. I would love to give him credit but I cant call him something that isnt proven. He is a great animal though couldnt of asked for a better one. Boy loves to work.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

These dogs look so great! I can't wait to get Loki into shape...he's not a fatty right now he's a skinny! I'm trying to find a good diet for him that'll accommodate more conditioning and put just a small bit more weight on.


----------



## DirtyD

Loke-a-doke said:


> These dogs look so great! I can't wait to get Loki into shape...he's not a fatty right now he's a skinny! I'm trying to find a good diet for him that'll accommodate more conditioning and put just a small bit more weight on.


I use EVO here and have good results on it.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

I just switched him to TOTW for dry food when he turned 1 so idk if I should change his food again. I want to see if he poops any better when I just stick with the buffalo formula.

I was thinking of other supplements or a different brand of canned food that would help... I was looking at those satin balls but just a toned down version...


----------



## Mach0

bump ttmft


----------



## DirtyD

I forgot to post the final results, thanks macho for reminding me.

BEFORE 62lbs









AFTER 58lbs


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> I forgot to post the final results, thanks macho for reminding me.
> 
> BEFORE 62lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER 58lbs


Straight Jacked....I need a little more alone time...I will do well with the dogs. The Mrs and I schedules with my little one = limited time


----------



## DirtyD

and hour a day is all it takes. You got a bike now right? I will have this dog looking even better next conditioning cycle cuz instead of straight cardio we are doing weights and strength to get him to really tighten up good.


----------



## pittylove77

these are all really amazing 
everyone of these dogs are just beautiful.
i need some tips on conditioning a stubborn dog for a lack of a better word. what i mean by stubborn is i built her a pretty nice spring pole and she does not show the least bit of interest in it. ( i actually have 2) im pretty cash broke so i don't have money to buy a treadmill or to buy supply's to make a home made one. all my girl loves to do is walk/run play a little fetch (although she gets over it fairly quick) and she likes to play tag with my other dogs. i have a pool she could swim in but shes not a fan of swimming she loves water just not swimming. she just chills on the steps of the pool. And i dont want to force her to swim and make her hate the pool. so any other things i can do to get a well condition dog like all of your pups? or maybe way to help her like swimming (


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> and hour a day is all it takes. You got a bike now right? I will have this dog looking even better next conditioning cycle cuz instead of straight cardio we are doing weights and strength to get him to really tighten up good.


I work days, the Mrs works nights..I need a baby sitter for that hour a day...

I usually sneak in some time for a jog but its not too often....I can sneak 30 mins outside lol....But now that the weather is nicer, I will try to sneak about 20-30 mins in of road work. As long as the mom in law is ok with it lol..


----------



## Mach0

before



















After













































putting a few lbs back on him in this pic


----------



## DirtyD

so did you do it macho?


----------



## 9361

Looking padded @ 53lbs









Cut back on the food, lots of free running, not weighed recently but was 47lbs at vet in March


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> so did you do it macho?


Do what? road work with a bike. Theres too many hills around here..I have a route planned but I need some time. Thats the kicker.I gotta get there first lol. Most likely I can do it but more like the weekends and one day or two during the week. If I can get one day in during the week and the other two days during the weekend, that will be three times a week. That should show me a difference.


----------



## motocross308

DirtyD said:


> and hour a day is all it takes. You got a bike now right? I will have this dog looking even better next conditioning cycle cuz instead of straight cardio we are doing weights and strength to get him to really tighten up good.[/Q
> draggin tires really seems to help em bulk up


----------



## DirtyD

I got an opportunity to talk to an oldtimer and he let me in on his conditioning regimen so I am going to give that a go.


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> I got an opportunity to talk to an oldtimer and he let me in on his conditioning regimen so I am going to give that a go.


Lucky you lol


----------



## pittylove77

if i walk my pup an hour a day. ( 2 miles) would i see some pretty decent results?:rain:


----------



## Mach0

pittylove77 said:


> if i walk my pup an hour a day. ( 2 miles) would i see some pretty decent results?:rain:


You should clear more than that in an hour. Excercise and getting your feeding correct should get ya started. Check out the conditioning section as well as health and nutrition.


----------



## pittylove77

Mach0 said:


> You should clear more than that in an hour. Excercise and getting your feeding correct should get ya started. Check out the conditioning section as well as health and nutrition.


well if we just walk a mile it takes a half hour
but for the most part i run half walk the other half and can shave off 10 minutes. i'll start trying to talk her 2 to 3 miles a day. shes on a decent diet right now, or at least i think so. shes eating satin balls with kibble to make up some weight from being a little sick for 5 days or so. and thanks i'll check out that conditioning section.
any other pointers would be really appreciated


----------



## Mach0

pittylove77 said:


> well if we just walk a mile it takes a half hour
> but for the most part i run half walk the other half and can shave off 10 minutes. i'll start trying to talk her 2 to 3 miles a day. shes on a decent diet right now, or at least i think so. shes eating satin balls with kibble to make up some weight from being a little sick for 5 days or so. and thanks i'll check out that conditioning section.
> any other pointers would be really appreciated


Try to speed walk. Also, a fun game of fetch works well. Tug of war, flirt pole, spring pole, etc.


----------



## pittylove77

yea i try to get her interested in a game of fetch as long as i can which isnt to long but shes getting better. she never used to even play before. since its summer im going to work on her swimming and try to get her to like it. she loves playing in water as long as its not deep enough to where you have to swim. for some reason swimming freaks her out


----------



## Mach0

pittylove77 said:


> yea i try to get her interested in a game of fetch as long as i can which isnt to long but shes getting better. she never used to even play before. since its summer im going to work on her swimming and try to get her to like it. she loves playing in water as long as its not deep enough to where you have to swim. for some reason swimming freaks her out


Get In with her


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

*Before shots taken on May 5th @ 8 1/2 months old *




























*After shots taken 6/24 @ 10 months old*




























*That's puppy conditioning progress  I think she's coming along well. Three mile walks everday with some light jogging and we also play tug and fetch *


----------



## Mach0

She's looking great!^^^^^


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Mach0 said:


> She's looking great!^^^^^


Thank you


----------



## pittylove77

Befor









After










We only got about a week of work in, then she blew out her leg really bad.


----------



## Celestial88

First day home:









Yesterday:


----------



## Sadie

No conditioning Bogart is too young just genetics, decent amount of daily exercise, and a good high protein feed.

Puppy 12 weeks old










Around 7-8 months old










Now @ 12 months


----------



## davidfitness83

Whippet pup lol










Fat man 










Buff man lol


----------



## Lua

Sadie said:


> No conditioning Bogart is too young just genetics, decent amount of daily exercise, and a good high protein feed.
> 
> Now @ 12 months


Whatta Stud


----------



## Missy's Mom

Here is Miss before









Miss After: Hand Walking, Spring Pull, Flirt pole and fetch....


----------



## pbeauvais

Some nice conditioned dogs on this thread, I am in the middle of getting my boy in tip top shape and will post some pics in about 2 weeks


----------



## PatienceFlame

I don't have any before's saved anywhere so here are the afters sp? not sure if it was for conditioned dogs only or not but Riley was self done in these photos.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Mach0

before










Midway










After


----------



## 9361

Missy's Mom said:


> Here is Miss before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss After: Hand Walking, Spring Pull, Flirt pole and fetch....


Here is a great one of her.  I really love her btw!


----------



## Mach0

Looking good ^^^^


----------



## 9361

Mach0 said:


> Looking good ^^^^


Tye showed her in Norman. So I got to meet the doggy there. Still haven't got to meet her owner lol


----------



## Mach0

I forgot she did lol


----------



## cEElint

Daisy when i first got her.. chubby girl


















about half way









after


----------



## Mach0

Looking good Clint


----------



## cEElint

thank you.. i told Daisy, she started blushing

she's just over 1yr old in the before pics... and just over 3 yrs old in after pics


----------



## Lua

Lol daisy was such a little tubby girl, she looks great now!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Daisy in night and day pics

Looks completely transformed


----------



## cEElint

this is what dropped the majority of the weight


----------



## Celestial88

A bump for this thread.

Dakota
before:

















After:









































Alice before:









After: (took these today)


----------



## Mach0

Awesome work!



Celestial88 said:


> A bump for this thread.
> 
> Dakota
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: (took these today)


----------



## IzzosMommy

Ohhh I can playy this one =D thehe

Izzo fatty 2 by 4 ... b4

















And Izzo Oh So beef cake lol { thats what the hubby calls her} Now


----------



## Celestial88

Thank you! Izzo looks better


----------



## Celestial88

A bump with a picture from today.


----------



## CoolHandJean

Locus- first photo from last year's winter weight, and then her in shape weight.










Last show of the season:


----------



## shewerewolf

Drake my boxer/lab mix before:










After playing with Alexa constantly:


----------



## Baby

*Diggit*

What do you feed your dog to get her so vascular Diggit????


----------



## Baby

Diggit said:


> heres my biggest changer...
> 
> winter fat she is 43 lbs and in condition she is 35 lbs...
> 
> fat::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in shape....


Wow beautiful,

What do you feed feed her and who often?????
I'm also starting out with my dog


----------



## Celestial88

Bumpity


----------



## rodrigo

holy crap.... some of the changes are incredible


----------



## Black Rabbit

Alice is really looking great Celeste :woof:

Here's a few new ones since we just took some pics the other day 

fat boy before lol

















some recent pics


----------



## billy whizz

cool dog how old is alice shes got the looks of mine i hope mine turns out like yours what kinda things have you been doing to her and whats her weight thanks

good job


----------



## Celestial88

Thank you Krystal! Dosia looks great, is he as slobbery as he looks in pictures? 

And thank you Billy whizz, she's around 45lbs.

At the moment we haven't been too active really, I got her to a nice weight and kept the feeding consistent. Play ball, tug, spring pole, flirt pole, nothing really heavily though. Not right now anyway.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol he is such a slobber monster. You should see him on the spring pole foam flying everywhere lol


----------



## Celestial88

A week or so ago









Sprint races this morning


----------



## shewerewolf

Alexa during the winter










and now....




























and now drake in winter...



















and now...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Way before pic. When I met him in the shelter:








Middle, my BF was dead set on not seeing any ribs:








Current, not quite after cuz I still think he can do better:









Edit: he was 49lbs when I got him and even today he is still bigger at 75lbs.


----------



## MSK

Akiliya back in 2008 when she was 3years old.

April 23, 2008 spring just hit still got the winter belly










2 month later on June 23, 2008 after a keep and back on a heavier exercise routine.










































This year no real difference in workout just cut back food cause to danged hot to increase her workout like normal. Still looks good even though shes 4 years older. She will be starting a keep soon though plan on making ADBA show on Aug. 11th in Indiana. Big difference in her looks I believe even without the keep since the switch to a no grain feed TOTW and also using a half PMR diet. (3days kibble then fast, 3 days PMR then fast rinse repeat)


----------



## MSK

Can't tell coat difference since the 2008 pics were taken with a high quality camera and this years was taken with my cell.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Way before pic. When I met him in the shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle, my BF was dead set on not seeing any ribs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current, not quite after cuz I still think he can do better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: he was 49lbs when I got him and even today he is still bigger at 75lbs.


just thought i would update with a current stack, since we have been on a good feeding schedule for a while and he was playin with my foster Boss so much. When his WP harness comes in then we will start addin muscle.


----------



## Buddy's Master

Beautiful pets. Wow...
Well done good people.


----------



## ttn_box

hope yall dont mind me postin pics of my boxer. no longer have my pit from when i joined, but i stick around cause i love the breed.
here's sugar before:

















after, she was never really fat. but now she has muscle:


----------



## rabbit

ttn_box said:


> hope yall dont mind me postin pics of my boxer. no longer have my pit from when i joined, but i stick around cause i love the breed.
> here's sugar before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after, she was never really fat. but now she has muscle:


That's one good looking boxer. :clap:


----------



## ttn_box

we thank you. we havent been able to do much lately. she got spayed last friday. stiches ckme out tomorrow though.


----------



## doughboi

Dang Justice Stack RIP and BUMBLE BEE are freaking incredible like wooow those are some great looking dogs hell all the dogs look good.Is Justice apbt or amstaff


----------



## samairawtsn

Great work on dumae and stack


----------



## MSK

I don't have pics of Louie when i got him but I do have pics of him at a UKC weight. He is naturally very muscular good genes.

This is a before




























ADBA weight after a couple of weeks of springpole and flirtpole exercise. Much more lean muscle here.


----------



## American_Pit13

Bunches. She is a puppy so she is still growing and maturing


----------



## Black Rabbit

kg420 said:


> Very nice every one  Some great looking dogs up in here.
> 
> Here's a few of D as a fatty lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tuck and very little muscle mass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulking up


Just wanted to add a few since its been a while. Lol I can't believe how fat he used to be lol


----------



## Cain's Mom

I don't have picture but Sheba was really fat when she was the only dog. She broke into the closet where dog food was kept and ate a 40 pound bag of dog food that wAs just bought lol. So she was on a diet after that haha. Since getting Cain she has toned up more though. The dog food incident was a couple years ago. It's harder to tell on her with her longer hair but she looks really nice now. Cain keeps himself all toned. He's constantly running playing tug or flirt pole when it's nice enough. MO has crazy weather so it's 34 degrees at the end of march

This was the one nice day we had last week. Trying to get him out more 









This was a few weeks ago when it snowed here.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

Harley when I first took him back from my ex (poor thing):









After a few months, before I was told I was over feeding him :roll: His coat still looked pretty bad









Harley now:


----------



## shewerewolf

Just to bump this back up ill update on my 3...

Alexa

Fat winter weight-









Summer weight- (cant over condition anymore due to HD but i still keep her in the best shape i can)



















Drake- my biggest transformer

Fat winter weight-









Drake beefing up in spring and summer


















Now for Magnus

When we first got him..underweight









poor boy was all head 









Winter weight-









And now-


----------



## ali-eve

*Before*:









*After*





































He's 15 months now!

*PS*: I know this set up is NOT ok, but I'm still doing the right set up. I just use this one to put him there while I wash and clean the place where he stays!


----------



## rabbit

ali-eve said:


> *Before*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 15 months now!
> 
> *PS*: I know this set up is NOT ok, but I'm still doing the right set up. I just use this one to put him there while I wash and clean the place where he stays!


Great job with him he's looking great


----------



## ali-eve

Thank you so much rabbit!


----------



## bahos-20

thats how my bodoz was from 1 month ago and thats what it became hes 7 month now but only 32 lb should he be more ??













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

Before (1y/o)










After (2y/o)


----------



## Buddy's Master

Really nice work done on these dogs, very impressive and inspiring!
Luv it!


----------



## 4MyBoy

Wow they are all slim, Dixie is a perfectly beautiful dog. What do you do to get them so trim? I know you feed them. When I got Benny he was very slim, he weighs 85 lbs, he gotten a bit heavy since then, although he gets 2 good walks aday by me, if we slack off the walks we both put on some, lol. Dixie is a real beauty.


----------



## Chaos4ever

These pics make my boy look fat


----------



## Pink

Before: (Around 6 months)










After: (1 year)










Now: (Almost 3 years)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Whoa Pink! I never knew Torque to not be in the shape he is now! Thanks for posting these


----------



## Pink

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Whoa Pink! I never knew Torque to not be in the shape he is now! Thanks for posting these


LOL, oh yeah. It took him up until about 10-11 months to really start shaping up any. Believe it or not, he was a mushy, soft little pup at one time.


----------



## Sparta

wow. nice. My guy has buff rear legs. Bigger than pretty much anyones arms. Gotta get him on the bench to work the chest...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sparta

Dawwwwwwwww

This was the one nice day we had last week. Trying to get him out more


----------



## DieselsMommie

Cain's Mom said:


> I don't have picture but Sheba was really fat when she was the only dog. She broke into the closet where dog food was kept and ate a 40 pound bag of dog food that wAs just bought lol. So she was on a diet after that haha. Since getting Cain she has toned up more though. The dog food incident was a couple years ago. It's harder to tell on her with her longer hair but she looks really nice now. Cain keeps himself all toned. He's constantly running playing tug or flirt pole when it's nice enough. MO has crazy weather so it's 34 degrees at the end of march
> 
> This was the one nice day we had last week. Trying to get him out more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a few weeks ago when it snowed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAO!!!! Awwww!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

I think I've posted Harley before...but I'll do it again cuz I loves him...lol

When I first got him back..


A couple of months later....I was overfeeding him but could you blame me? lol


Just a few months ago




Two weeks ago


----------



## Cain's Mom

DieselsMommie said:


> LMAO!!!! Awwww!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol I almost think he looks better in winter haha. He's my couch potato. He likes to sleep on the couch. Gotta make him get up. Unless you have his piggy. Then it's game on lol


----------



## David Winners

Not a bulldog, but...

Fama, kennel weight 46 pounds... She's a spinner.










Fama work weight 75 pounds, ready to get some. It's hard to see with all the hair  She can jump on top of a 6.5' container by herself, and take a full grown man to the ground in a heartbeat. I have her on radar at 31 mph on a long send.




























David Winners


----------



## David Winners

..... and DAMN... You guys have some amazing looking dogs!


I couldn't see the whole thread on my phone, but when I got home I checked it out on the computer. Great job on the conditioning. I'm a huge mill user myself. I'm interested in the spring poles. Going to build one when I get home.

David Winners


----------



## Cain's Mom

David Winners said:


> ..... and DAMN... You guys have some amazing looking dogs!
> 
> I couldn't see the whole thread on my phone, but when I got home I checked it out on the computer. Great job on the conditioning. I'm a huge mill user myself. I'm interested in the spring poles. Going to build one when I get home.
> 
> David Winners


David if you have a smart phone check and see if you can get the app  it's pretty handy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners

I have the app, thanks 

I was just in a poor coverage area and the thread was taking forever to load.

David Winners


----------



## ::::COACH::::

David I can only see the before picture! The "after" pictures are just question marks. :/ but I LOVE that color on a shepherd. Beautiful!


----------



## APASA

Yay! I'm so proud we get to be on this page!

Before









After


----------



## Katey

David Winners said:


> Not a bulldog, but...
> 
> Fama, kennel weight 46 pounds... She's a spinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fama work weight 75 pounds, ready to get some. It's hard to see with all the hair  She can jump on top of a 6.5' container by herself, and take a full grown man to the ground in a heartbeat. I have her on radar at 31 mph on a long send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Winners


Fama is an incredible looking dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners

::::COACH:::: said:


> David I can only see the before picture! The "after" pictures are just question marks. :/ but I LOVE that color on a shepherd. Beautiful!


That's weird. They are all photobucket pics in the same album.

That color is sable, and thanks


----------



## STiLL WILL

APASA said:


> Yay! I'm so proud we get to be on this page!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


FANTASTIC WORK. :thumbup:


----------



## APASA

Thank you! And you as well. Nice looking hound!


----------



## bs2713

holy cow! that's amazing!!


----------



## ali-eve

This picture was taken in July, winter time here 



Now


----------



## devonte151

Soldier before. . Soldier after . Blackie after couldntfind before pics.


----------



## Stephan

They're looking good D


----------



## devonte151

Thanks Stephan i try to blackie more active then Soldier he gets him moving.


----------



## Samuraizr0

Beautiful!!


----------



## Pink

Pink said:


> Before: (Around 6 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: (1 year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now: (Almost 3 years)


Turned 3 in Nov.!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Pink said:


> Turned 3 in Nov.!


Mr. T is looking fantastic!

You named him perfectly LOL.


----------



## Pink

STiLL WILL said:


> Mr. T is looking fantastic!
> 
> You named him perfectly LOL.


Lol, thanks!


----------



## jimxxx

Very very nice, wow..


----------



## Buddy's Master

ali-eve said:


> This picture was taken in July, winter time here
> 
> 
> 
> Now


Beautiful dog, good work.
Where are u based?


----------



## Buddy's Master

Before








After (Still progressing, more work to be done)


----------



## ali-eve

Buddy's Master said:


> Beautiful dog, good work.
> Where are u based?


Thank you! 

I live in São Paulo, Brazil!

Update:


----------



## PORTAJOHN

*"Tama"*

He are pics of my Bully Tama. The first is 8 mos and the Second is 11 mos


----------



## pookie!

now (2 weeks in)


















Gonna get back on it this week, been sick the last week so we slacked off..


----------



## Papi_




----------



## Theodore& I

@pink what did you do in order for him to get so cut and massive. 
What food and exercis? 


E. P.


----------



## Theodore& I

Pink said:


> Before: (Around 6 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: (1 year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now: (Almost 3 years)


What did you feed him and what exercise was done?

E. P.


----------



## Pink

Theodore& I said:


> @pink what did you do in order for him to get so cut and massive.
> What food and exercis?
> 
> E. P.


He's on Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch right now. As for exercise, simple daily hand walking. Really, with him, it's primarily genetics. As much as I'd like to take more responsibility for the condition he's in.. truth be told, he keeps himself looking like that with little help from me.


----------



## Theodore& I

Pink said:


> He's on Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch right now. As for exercise, simple daily hand walking. Really, with him, it's primarily genetics. As much as I'd like to take more responsibility for the condition he's in.. truth be told, he keeps himself looking like that with little help from me.


Awesome dog! He's gorgeous! Just walks? He looks like he can haul some stuff haha. Well keep us updated on him. Hope mine gets to look like him

E. P.


----------



## Pink

Theodore& I said:


> Awesome dog! He's gorgeous! Just walks? He looks like he can haul some stuff haha. Well keep us updated on him. Hope mine gets to look like him
> 
> E. P.


Thank you! He does have a weight pull harness and I'll hook his tire to it occasionally.. maybe once every few weeks, if that. It's certainly not a part of our daily routine, like the walks, though.


----------



## Jabongga

these pics are priceless they will all be my inspiration for my dog =)


----------



## onelove

the most important thing about conditioning , is feeding , ^_^ .. and these dogs look like they ate well , great stuff


----------



## John_B

PORTAJOHN said:


> He are pics of my Bully Tama. The first is 8 mos and the Second is 11 mos


Is he lucky enough to be riding in a 10th anniversary cobra? Lol


----------



## Raiderblue

John_B said:


> Is he lucky enough to be riding in a 10th anniversary cobra? Lol


Doubt it. Look at the mirror caps. Svt cobras have painted to match. Interior looks to be a 6 cyl or gt. Just got rid of my 03' kb cobra for a whippled lightning. I love fast fords as you can see.


----------



## John_B

Hmm yea maybe that mirror is black, hard to tell. I was just going by the red trim on the door. If that seat wasn't covered we would have our answer lol.

I love Cobra's. Was deciding between an 03/04 or the new 5.0... Decided on a new car lol, now it's supercharged and a fun ride.


----------



## BCdogs

Still a work in progress, but I'm starting to see a big difference and I'm stoked!

Squirt before, chunky at 11-12 months:



Squirt now, just over 15 months:


----------



## jttar

That's a huge difference Maggie! Squirt is looking buff. What did you do different the last three months?

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

jttar said:


> That's a huge difference Maggie! Squirt is looking buff. What did you do different the last three months?
> 
> Joe


Yay, I'm so glad it's noticeable!! 
We upped his hand-walking a lot, we do at LEAST 2 hours of walking with hills included per day. Increased the weight used in his backpack, and we do a loooot of swimming since the weather got hot here and we live right beside the river! Crossing the river against the current a few times is a really good work out and he loves it. He has almost zero toy drive and doesn't like to bite/hold, so we pretty much rely on walking as his main form of exercise. We also started feeding raw a couple days a week as well as adding raw eggs with shells twice a week. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Kai

This is amazing. I have been wanting to work my dogs out and get them to look the best they can. I'm limited though. I have no where to use a spring pole. I could maybe do a flirt pole but I'm limited there too. I take them on walks, I take Lily swimming (Kai isn't much of a swimmer), and I try to work them out with a good game of tug o war. Any advice is appreciated. I love seeing all of these healthy changes and honestly that is what is most important to me. Their health.


----------



## jttar

BCdogs said:


> Yay, I'm so glad it's noticeable!!
> We upped his hand-walking a lot, we do at LEAST 2 hours of walking with hills included per day. Increased the weight used in his backpack, and we do a loooot of swimming since the weather got hot here and we live right beside the river! Crossing the river against the current a few times is a really good work out and he loves it. He has almost zero toy drive and doesn't like to bite/hold, so we pretty much rely on walking as his main form of exercise. We also started feeding raw a couple days a week as well as adding raw eggs with shells twice a week. Thanks for the comment!


Thanks for the break down. It really has worked well.

Joe


----------



## Pink

An update - this time a little video clip!

He'll be 4 next month.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Pink he is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jimxxx

Torque is a great looking dog, Like his muscle tone and definition.


----------



## Buddy's Master

Rosey now... At just over 12 months.


----------



## Pink

TheHiddenAngel said:


> Pink he is absolutely beautiful!





jimxxx said:


> Torque is a great looking dog, Like his muscle tone and definition.


Thank you both!


----------



## BCdogs

Pig is 10 months old now and toning up. I'm letting the puppy chubs come off and she's leaning out really nicely.


----------



## Adjecyca

Before:
























After


----------



## BCdogs

Piggy is 1 year now and we're really working on toning her up. Lots of flirt pole and trekking through the snow. Thoughts on how she's progressing?


----------



## TeamCourter

Looks like Piggy is in good shape, I can't wait to see what she looks like fully matured.


----------



## BCdogs

TeamCourter said:


> Looks like Piggy is in good shape, I can't wait to see what she looks like fully matured.


Thank you! Same here


----------



## John_B

Man such great looking dogs in here. Shows how fat my bruno is haha i gotta get him slimmed down


----------



## Mach0




----------



## gpbkool




----------



## AlanParker1989

Buddy's Master said:


> Rosey now... At just over 12 months.


Oh my god, did you save this dog? Or was Rosey sick before?


----------



## Flavon

This is my Gob, I found him in the forest when he was little, I think he just got lost when walking with the first owner. He loves me very much and is devoted to me.








tracking software


----------



## jttar

Gob looks great! Welcome to GoPitBull Flavon. Sorry he was lost but glad you found him.

Joe


----------

